# 1st time Venison pastrami



## rippper (Jan 28, 2021)

just pulled 4 roasts that have been brining for 6 days. Rubbed em up and in the fridge for a rest. Smoking tomorrow. Some say smoke to I. T. Of 150 then steam. Some say foil at 150, take to I. T 200. Thoughts?


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 28, 2021)

i vote for 150 then steam, don't think i would take it to 200 unless you want a very dry roast. if it was a beef brisket i would go 200-205,


----------



## rippper (Jan 29, 2021)

In the smoker @ 225, be back after it "hits" 150


----------



## rippper (Jan 29, 2021)

Turned out real good, will back off the sugar a little next time..


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2021)

Man that looks great.   Good job.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 29, 2021)

Good pull temp on venison. Looks gorgeous! Now just dial in those flavors. Nicely done.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 13, 2021)

R, Missed this post ,great looking strami. Nice work!!!!


----------



## mattkm (Mar 17, 2021)

Looks awesome!  Did you end up steaming it?  and, if so, did you steam it to a certain temp, or just for a bit of time to heat it up?
I've tried it with venison 2 times, the first time I smoked to 150, then steamed to about 180, which dried it out too much(still tasted good, just needed more mustard!).  The 2nd time, I smoked to 140, then steamed to about 150-155, which turned out great.


----------



## rippper (Mar 18, 2021)

Did not steam, just finished it in the smoker.


----------

